# Kirin Ale Malt Bulk Buy.



## thunderleg (20/12/06)

Hi WCB members,

I missed out on the last Kirin malt bulk buy. I heard a rumour that another buy could be on the cards. I have also heard that there may be some sharp rises in malt prices coming due to low global grain outputs this year, so it is a good time to stock up.

I would would take 100kg. I would be happy to help organise the buy, but I don't have any of the contact details or other relevant information. Is anyone else interested?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## wobbly (20/12/06)

Hi Thunderleg

Are you trying to organise a bulk buy or are you seeking to find out if WCB are organising a bulk buy?

Although I'm not a WCB member I would be interested in say 25/50kg of the Malt to try if you are organising and the price is right.

Do you have any indication of the likley cost?

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Goat (20/12/06)

There was a bulk buy very recently at WCB.

I think it worked out at about 1$ per kilo (don't quote me on that tho) and pretty much everyone was limited to 25kg each cos it was very popular.

Basically, there is an order when enough people want grain to make up 500kg


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/12/06)

Another buy is planned for early in the new year, more info at the Jan. 07 meeting.


----------



## big d (20/12/06)

Yep i will be in on it when the occasion arises.Roster depending with my new employer i also hope to get along to the january meet.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## thunderleg (20/12/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Another buy is planned for early in the new year, more info at the Jan. 07 meeting.




Yay!


----------



## Darren (20/12/06)

Hey guys,

Is this really an ale malt? Could be interested in some either way.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/06)

Darren said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is this really an ale malt? Could be interested in some either way.
> 
> ...



Hi Darren

Yes this is real ale malt, as supplied to a number of microbreweries in WA, as long as you get it from the correct silo (otherwise it is horrible dextrinous lager malt). But the deal is
1) You have to be a paid up member of West Coast Brewers
2) You have to personally attend the meeting in Perth and pick up your bags, we dont store it, just rebag and distribute it, and the guy that drags the trailer in to the meeting is not happy if the trailer is not empty by the end of the meeting.


----------



## Kai (20/12/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Hi Darren
> 
> Yes this is real ale malt, as supplied to a number of microbreweries in WA, as long as you get it from the correct silo (otherwise it is horrible dextrinous lager malt). But the deal is
> 1) You have to be a paid up member of West Coast Brewers
> 2) You have to personally attend the meeting in Perth and pick up your bags,




ROAD TRIP


----------



## Darren (20/12/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Hi Darren
> 
> Yes this is real ale malt, as supplied to a number of microbreweries in WA, as long as you get it from the correct silo (otherwise it is horrible dextrinous lager malt). But the deal is
> 1) You have to be a paid up member of West Coast Brewers
> 2) You have to personally attend the meeting in Perth and pick up your bags, we dont store it, just rebag and distribute it, and the guy that drags the trailer in to the meeting is not happy if the trailer is not empty by the end of the meeting.




Oh. No go then. Great you guys can still get malt from the maltster. Ah the good old days when you could walk into Adelaide malting and grab 25 kilos of malt bagged for $14.

Now if Kai drives we might come on over 8)  :super: :chug: 
cheers

Darren


----------



## Voosher (20/12/06)

ROAD TRIP :beerbang: 
Cool.
One seat left.
Unless you two are going to argue chickens and eggs all the way across the Nullarbor.


----------



## Adamt (20/12/06)

LOL took the words out my mouth!


----------



## Whistlingjack (20/12/06)

I've heard its $340.00 for 500kg. 

For the extra money, I'd go for the better quality stuff.

WJ


----------



## kook (15/1/07)

Guys, does anyone have a copy of the spec sheet for the ale malt from the previous bulk buy?


----------



## grabman (23/1/07)

kook said:


> Guys, does anyone have a copy of the spec sheet for the ale malt from the previous bulk buy?




I don't but it would be handy to see if one exists!

Grab


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (11/2/07)

Next bulk buy is on, please register interest at next WCB meeting to gauge requirements.
Loose plan is to pick up the grain, anyone got a 1 tonne ute?, take it to location "X" have a couple of beers, burn some snags and bag your own malt.
Spec sheets should be available.
I would like to get this done before the end of the month.

Next WCB tomorrow night.


----------



## wcbprez (12/2/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Next bulk buy is on, please register interest at next WCB meeting to gauge requirements.
> Loose plan is to pick up the grain, anyone got a 1 tonne ute?, take it to location "X" have a couple of beers, burn some snags and bag your own malt.
> Spec sheets should be available.
> I would like to get this done before the end of the month.
> ...



If you can find someone else with a 500Kg capacity you can use my trailer (750Kg max), up to Feb 23 before it goes south.


----------



## big d (12/2/07)

Vlad
I have a ute at my/our disposal so all going well i will see you at tonights meeting if i dont get lost on the way.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## randyrob (12/2/07)

One of my mates has a van with nothing in the back if u end up needing it let me know.

Rob.


----------



## Tony M (13/2/07)

Vlad, 
I cant recall anything being finalised last night, but you did ask people to use this thread to tidy up the ends.
1. I am up for two bags and would take a third if you have trouble making up quantities.
2. I have half a dozen empty bags I can bring along.
3. Any day is a good day unless Enid says otherwise.


----------



## randyrob (13/2/07)

i'd be up for a bag and i've got a drum to bring along / store it in.

Cheers Rob.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (13/2/07)

Vlad - 1t Ute available saturday for malt run but I'm thinking it may be a bit dicey trying to negotiate your drive with 1t onboard. SWMBO may have a dentist appointment(Pending patient cancellations) and if so Ms Macgilla Jr could be up front in the booster seat.

Cheers


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (13/2/07)

Chilla' check your pm's

Tony, stay tuned to this channel.


----------



## thunderleg (13/2/07)

Sorry I couln't make the meeting - new baby in the house. I will take at least 100kg. I may be able to borrow a hilux 4x2 dropside ute if required. I think it's a one tonner.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/2/07)

The malt will be on sale this Saturday 17th Feb from 2 pm.

Paid WCB members - $20 per 25kg, 
WCB members who have'nt paid up yet - $30 per 25kg

If you have a few spare bags please bring them along

Burnt snags and warm, flat beer will be provided.

pm me for location and state how much malt you want.

Why not make it a real malty day out and go on the WCB tour of Joe White Maltings in the morning.




(thanks for the kind offers of transport, now sorted)


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/2/07)

And a very well run distribution of 1000 kg of malt it was too. Well done to the organisers.


----------



## Batz (17/2/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> And a very well run distribution of 1000 kg of malt it was too. Well done to the organisers.




Well done guys....bad luck Eric does not do a run up here GL <_< 


Batz


----------



## thunderleg (18/2/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> The malt will be on sale this Saturday 17th Feb from 2 pm.
> 
> Paid WCB members - $20 per 25kg,
> WCB members who have'nt paid up yet - $30 per 25kg
> ...



A little criticism:
1. Snags were under-burnt.
2. Beer was over-carbonated and too cold.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (19/2/07)

Malt specs for that batch attached.

View attachment Kirin_malt_specs.DOC


----------



## Goat (19/2/07)

Nice work with the malt info Vlad.

A well run little show - well done and thanks. 

Is there much left over ?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (19/2/07)

....how big is the boot on the Jag?


----------



## Goat (19/2/07)

Ah - I see. 

Well, it would lighten the steering up a bit I guess.


----------



## Simon W (20/2/07)

Out of interest, how often are the bulk buys organised?
Once/twice/thrice a year?
I'm interested in the next one.

Cheers,
Simo


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/2/07)

Simon, in true WA style they are held whenever we feel like it.
If you are on the books at WCB, we might be able to find a sack or two left from this buy.


----------



## Simon W (20/2/07)

Hehe, thanks Vlad.
Nah not a member yet.


----------



## Goat (23/2/07)

I have asked Kirin for the malt specs for the previous bulk buy. I'm sure the majority of you brewers have gone through most of it, but for the slackers amongst us (of which I'm one), still have some left.

At the risk of confusing everyone, I've attached the results of the batch. I didn't think it was worth a new thread.

The is part of the bulk buy which was received on 8-11-2006 NOT the latest buy which Vlad arranged so well.  

View attachment WestCoast_081106.DOC


----------



## thunderleg (3/3/07)

Here's and article I found by Greg Noonan. It is handy for decoding those spec sheets.

http://brewingtechniques.com/bmg/noonan.html


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (7/3/07)

Next WCB meting Monday 12th March.

Does anyone want any more malt ? I can bring some along to the next meeting.


----------



## big d (7/3/07)

Once again the beer god smiles upon my body and aligns the planets and work roster and allows me to attend yet again another West Coast Brew Club meeting.
At this stage can you bring along 2 bags of malt for me please Vlad.After payday i should be right to score a few more bags if any are left.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## BigAl (7/3/07)

Ian i'll take a bag if you can bring one along for me?

Cheers


----------



## wessmith (8/3/07)

Folks, after looking at both the malt analysis sheets, I would have to say that neither is a good malt for craft brewing. Both have too much modification - a Kolbach of 48 tells you the stuff has had the guts malted out of it. There wont be too much body or flavour left. The earlier batch has an OK protein level but the current batch is unbelievably low - 8 point something! I have never seen a malt that low. And the colour is way too high for a pale malt - and out of range for their own spec.

How a maltster could produce such varying results amazes me. Seems like nothing has changed at Kirin...

Wes


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/3/07)

Thanks for the input Wes, I was planning to send you a PM and ask if you would mind having a look, since you have done that for us before.

I had worked out from looking at Kunze that it was highly modified, and low nitrogen, which I thought maybe put it closer to a pilsner malt, apart from colour? So I have done a first lager brew where I chucked in some Vienna for body. 

Bearing in mind that it was very cheap, and some people have a lot of it, what would you recommend to get the best out of it? Say a 69 degree mash? Better in a lager or an ale?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Goat (8/3/07)

Thanks for the comments Wessmith - we (speaking for others) appreciate the interpretation into english.

It kind of begs the question - what is this stuf used for then? Or does it mean we've been stitched with a dud batch ?

What sort of thing should we look at to make up for the lack of body and flavour - should we up things like Carapils and Melanoidin ?

edit: GL is too quick for me (again)


----------



## kook (8/3/07)

I don't get it, I thought the colour was a bit too light! Isn't pale normally 5-7 EBC?


----------



## big d (8/3/07)

Any mates that come over for a beer will appreciate it as most have no idea of what a good beer is.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/3/07)

25kg for $20 !!!!!

Almost all of my beers in the recent Beerfest used Kirin base malt, did'nt get any silver ware but I was happy with the placings and points scored. One judge asked the question, which European malt was used.

This malt will not give anything to a beer other than being a base malt, but it will let your other malts and the hops become more evident. 

Thanks for the input Wes.


----------



## thunderleg (9/3/07)

I made two brews with this on Saturday. One was a wheat beer and the other a pale ale. The pale had >95% Kirin and it stuck like a bastard. I had to add rice hulls and underlet some really hot water to get it to flow. Even the second runnings were slow. Funny thing is, the wheat with just under 50% Kirin flowed fine.

Both mashes were 67C in insulated coolers with braid manifolds. Virtually identical except for the mash bill. :blink:


----------



## thunderleg (2/6/07)

Does anyone have the spec sheet for the Kirin LAGER malt from a couple of buys ago? I need the TSN, but I can work that out from the total nitrogen and the soluable Nitrogen percentages.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (2/6/07)

Ben -
Read Goats post #36 on page 3.


----------



## thunderleg (29/7/07)

I emailed Kirin and they sent me this spec sheet for the Pilsner Malt. They were very keen to help out.

Cheers

Ben 

View attachment 2007_Boutique_Breweries_.DOC


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/7/07)

I just did a Coopers Pale Ale clone using this Kirin bulk buy malt, with no sugar added at all, and it is very close to the real thing, has slightly more body than CPA but not much, so that should give people a feel for what to expect from this base malt. For lagers, I have been adding about 5% vienna and 1% melanoidin, and have been so happy with the results I got two more bags. For summer ales I have been using 50% Kirin and 50% MO with good results.


----------

